# Something is off, can you help me figure out what?



## Parker219 (Mar 11, 2017)

What should I fix in this real estate listing photo?


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 11, 2017)

looks pretty damn good to me. The only thing that I notice immediately was the lower contrast out the window, could possibly selectively increase that but it may be better as it is. A wider view would be nice, what lens you using on what body?  Lighting looks pretty even, nice use of ambient.


----------



## Parker219 (Mar 11, 2017)

I shot this with a D7200 and Nikon 10-24mm lens at 10mm. 5 exposures - 1 stop apart.

I think you are on to something with the lower contrast outside. 

This was a really tough shot with the BRIGHT sun hitting the pool and much darker inside.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 11, 2017)

I think you did really well. I was wondering how you got the light so even and it never occurred to me it was an HDR so kudos there!


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 11, 2017)

First 2 things I noticed was the (a) contrast on the left side, It looks like the glass has screen below them or something making them fuzzy (or simply OOF from DOF).
(b) also the different WB lighting left (bluish whites) to right (yellows).  but you are going to get that with mixed natural vs artificial lighting.

But nice image.


----------



## Parker219 (Mar 12, 2017)

Ok, so this morning with fresh eyes I selected just the outside and increased the whites and played with the sliders.

Then inverted the selection and turned the temp down on the inside.

Here is what I have now...Is this looking better?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 12, 2017)

The exterior looks rather dull and lackluster compared to the interior.  I selected it, and bumped up the contrast and saturation.  I then selected just the pool area as it still has a lot of highlights that are burned out to darken it some.  Obviously, having access to the originals would make this a whole lot better and easier.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 12, 2017)

You're getting there.
But I like Sparky's version from the floor mat all the way to the color of the trees.


----------



## Parker219 (Mar 12, 2017)

Yep. Sparky nailed it. I am working with the raw files now to try and duplicate the results.


----------



## Designer (Mar 12, 2017)

Parker219 said:


> Yep. Sparky nailed it. I am working with the raw files now to try and duplicate the results.


Too bad you had to shoot this house on an overcast day.  Your first edit was threatening a storm.  The lack of sunlight and shadows is doing you no favors.


----------



## Parker219 (Mar 12, 2017)

^ It was sunny when I first got to the house, I took the pool / exterior photos first, so I do have sunny pool photos at least.

Here are some others from the shoot in case anything stands out to you guys. I have not turned these in yet, so I can still correct them if needed. 



1. I am not sure if I like how dark the shadows are on the right, maybe add gradient filter to the right side to brighten?


 


2. 



 


3. Painters pole aerial photo



 



4. Turn down yellows a bit?



 


5. Too low of an angle?



 

6. Move the plant next time?
6.


----------



## JonA_CT (Mar 12, 2017)

Not on-topic at all, but this seems like such a strange house to me, haha. The enclosed pool seems so grandious, and the rest of the house (including the outside portions) doesn't seem to match.


----------



## Designer (Mar 12, 2017)

#1. Forget about the shadows.  It's Florida on a sunny day! 
#2. Skip this shot also.  The playset is stealing my eye from concentrating on the pool.
#3. (skip) The high shot taken with your extension pole should not be used to help sell this house.  It emphasizes the poorly-done concrete of the driveway, and that's not a positive, IMO.
#4. Holy undeveloped property, Batman!  This shot will help sell the property to anyone who wants to start a truck garden back there.  It is what it is, though, so there's that.  
#5. Yes, camera position is too low.  
#6. The plant is no worse than the kitchen table, the aquarium, or the giant clock.  Could have used a bit more light at the refrigerator end of the kitchen.


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 12, 2017)

The two things that caught my eye was the washed out outside (fixed), the tips of the ceiling fan blades from the upper left and too much ceiling.  A lower crop from the top would eliminate the intruding black blobby ceiling fan and exclude the part of the ceiling that adds nothing to the sale/image.


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 12, 2017)

Nice Image,Nice edit by sparky. I agree with JohnCT,I find the house with the pool and outside setting more off then your photo.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 12, 2017)

JonA_CT said:


> Not on-topic at all, but this seems like such a strange house to me, haha. The enclosed pool seems so grandious, and the rest of the house (including the outside portions) doesn't seem to match.


you do have a nice BIG wall clock stare at!!


----------



## Peeb (Mar 12, 2017)

In all honesty, a non-photographer would consider the initial post to be more than fine.

Here is how I played with it:



 

Selected the outdoor part in PS and used dehaze, upped vibrance and contrast, monkeyed with the exposure setting to darken that part just a bit.


----------



## Parker219 (Mar 12, 2017)

^ With the dehaze, you were able to bring back the pool a lot, which is nice. The interior looks nice as well. I ended up warming up the exterior and adding clarity to the brick pavers. I will post what I have now, so I can scroll easy to compare...


----------



## Designer (Mar 12, 2017)

#18, Much better!


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 12, 2017)

I like what Peeb did with the patio area.  



JonA_CT said:


> Not on-topic at all, but this seems like such a strange house to me, haha. The enclosed pool seems so grandious, and the rest of the house (including the outside portions) doesn't seem to match.



Because...Orlando.


----------



## The Barbarian (Mar 19, 2017)

To me, that wall in the center of the photo is distracting; my eye is pulled one way and then the other.  This is one of those cases where a pano would be really great.    I want to see more of the interior and more of the pool.    And what appears to be a refrigerator on the far right is annoying.


----------



## Parker219 (Mar 19, 2017)

The Barbarian said:


> To me, that wall in the center of the photo is distracting; my eye is pulled one way and then the other.  This is one of those cases where a pano would be really great.    I want to see more of the interior and more of the pool.    And what appears to be a refrigerator on the far right is annoying.




I agree, this would be great for a pano, but the final photo HAS to be 800 by 600 when I turn it on.


----------



## The Barbarian (Mar 19, 2017)

Parker219 said:


> The Barbarian said:
> 
> 
> > To me, that wall in the center of the photo is distracting; my eye is pulled one way and then the other.  This is one of those cases where a pano would be really great.    I want to see more of the interior and more of the pool.    And what appears to be a refrigerator on the far right is annoying.
> ...



When you're getting paid for it, you do what you have to do.   Given the parameters, it was as good as it could be.   I think I'd probably crop out that reefer on the right, or clone it out, though.


----------

